# Shaun White Snowboarding



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

They are finally making another snowboarding game.I have no idea when in comes out yett.im thinking it mite come out around x-mas time. but it says the mountain span is from eruope japan alaska and park city,utah. also for the ps3 and xbox game it allows up to 16 players(or possibly 32). and for u that has the wii,the wii version fully supports the wii balance board.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

might be cool.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

yea im going to get it and check it out something to keep me busy


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Game looks sick. Apparently they're ripping off Skate's mechanic, which is great, since Skate was the best skateboarding game since Tony Hawk 2. Huge mountains, and the multiplayer set up seems awesome too. (Hard to explain, check it out if you're interested) My only problem with Skate was that you'd get stuck on really hard objectives and couldn't walk. You can walk in this, so that's one improvement already. I'm sure they're trying to make this 'the' snowboarding game franchise, so I'm sure they're going all out. Can't wait.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah looks like it has some potential


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

just saw the trailer the other day looks pretty sweet cant wait to play it


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Question is, will this or _Stoked_ be better?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

F0rgiven said:


> Question is, will this or _Stoked_ be better?


Ahh that is a good question... for my $ I like the concept of Stoked better. I get the feeling of Tony Hawkness from Shaun White and I'm into more of a creative approach to a game which is what Stoked seems to trying to do


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> Ahh that is a good question... for my $ I like the concept of Stoked better. I get the feeling of Tony Hawkness from Shaun White and I'm into more of a creative approach to a game which is what Stoked seems to trying to do


Yeah it seems Stoked has a more realistic approach, but i also like the idea of being able to get off the board and throwing snowballs and whatnot in Shaun White haha.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

magickrate said:


> They are finally making another snowboarding game.I have no idea when in comes out yett.im thinking it mite come out around x-mas time. but it says the mountain span is from eruope japan alaska and park city,utah. also for the ps3 and xbox game it allows up to 16 players(or possibly 32). and for u that has the wii,the wii version fully supports the wii balance board.



The release date is Nov. 16th


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

F0rgiven said:


> Yeah it seems Stoked has a more realistic approach, but i also like the idea of being able to get off the board and throwing snowballs and whatnot in Shaun White haha.


I hear you, and I think at this point with the design and development technology out there in the gaming industry both will be excellent, and more a matter of choice as to what you prefer.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

choice?

Fuck choosing, i'm buying both!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^That was my thought process, THats what places like gamestop are for. If you don't like it trade it in.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

The Shaun White game seems about as realistic as a snowboarding game is likely to get. Aside from the whole intentionally creating avalanches to surf down on (Not the best thing to be suggesting to kids as a killer move, I'd say) it seems the same as Skate, where you certainly pull off things that no real person can, but you're not exactly doing quintuple backflips while firing off rockets either.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

SpringheelJack said:


> The Shaun White game seems about as realistic as a snowboarding game is likely to get. Aside from the whole intentionally creating avalanches to surf down on (Not the best thing to be suggesting to kids as a killer move, I'd say) it seems the same as Skate, where you certainly pull off things that no real person can, but you're not exactly doing quintuple backflips while firing off rockets either.


Yeah but it seems the physics are a bit off like in Tony Hawk.
Stoked def has a unique weather engine though.


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

im so amped about that game!!! the video's on ign look sick!!! but i want to know what brands they are going to have.....im not sure if ima like having BURTON AND TARGET everywere....does anyone have any info on that?? what boards and etc...????


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Just don't take notice of them. This shouldn't be an issue if the gameplay is good. Can't wait till after my exams when i can crank out the 360 again and play some live 



It'll be full of burton though  thats a given


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

The default rider setup will consist of a Red helmet, Anon goggles, Forum gloves, Foursquare jacket, Special Blend pants, and of course Burton boots+bindings+board.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

The wife went and reserved it for me since I'm on the other side of the planet playing in the sand. Can't wait!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> The default rider setup will consist of a Red helmet, Anon goggles, Forum gloves, Foursquare jacket, Special Blend pants, and of course Burton boots+bindings+board.


I hope they have my jacket and pant from this year. Then I could rock what I'm gunna wear this year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Mooz said:


> choice?
> 
> Fuck choosing, i'm buying both!


my idea exactly


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> ^^^That was my thought process, THats what places like gamestop are for. If you don't like it trade it in.


(prices in CDN)

COD5 Retail Price: $65
EB/Gamestop Trade-in Price (before it's even released): $35
EB/Gamestop Used Price: $55? Something stupid like that.

Fuck EB/Gamestop.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

How about we rent them first. Then see which is better and buy accordingly?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

i just watched the commercial on you tube and i give this game two huge thumbs down, (from first impression) but if they use the S.K.A.T.E engine it will be good


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> (prices in CDN)
> 
> COD5 Retail Price: $65
> EB/Gamestop Trade-in Price (before it's even released): $35
> ...


Its a Fucking business. Of course there will be a markup. Welcome to the party we call business. Its all about the benjamins baby.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

The business of ripping people off?

It's always amusing to see the people lined up at EB/Gamestop around Christmas/Boxing Day waiting to pay 20% markup.

i.e. NHL09 at Walmart - $48.33, Futureshop/Best Buy - $49.99, EB/Gamestop - $59.99
(not current prices, but you get my point)


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

^^^People pay it though. You can't be mad at a business for selling products at a higher price if people are willing to pay for it. I mean, let's say you have something for sale: One guy offers you $15 and another guy is willing to give you $20. Obviously you're going to take the higher bid.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

They are only selling the game at MSRP. That is the for the brand new copy, you can pick it up used for less. And places like Walmart are so much bigger companies that they can afford to sell thier products just a little cheaper.

And just a side note best buy actually sells it at 59.99 to.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

i will be picking it up at ebgames by my since i reseverd it their so i could get it right when i comes out. but yea ebgames deff ups their prices on used games but their is nothing you can do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Craigslist them bad boys, or go to a smaller local shop. EBGames/Gamestop offer crap for used games, unless the game's a hit that's still in the prime of its sales life. Anything else they offer a few bucks, even for RPGs which have much longer resale lives than most games.

Yeah it's a business. And if the business model doesn't suit you, go somewhere else. It's a two way street.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Got $20 off at best buy for my rewards stuff... Gonna be getting it there. 

one week.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

This seems pretty sweet from the trailers that I've checked out. I might buy it.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I got mine yesterday. its my first boarding game, but its pretty cool! its a nice change of pace from COD5


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I have heard mixed reviews about this game so far, im not completely sold on it yet.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

SWS is fun if you play with friends online. It's a decent time killer single player until something else (stoked) comes out.

Overall it's entertaining and worth a play. If you have a 360, play it online with your buddies for lots of laughs.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Shaun White Snowboarding - PC Review

1. Install took forever.
2. Game controller setup. Controller must have 12 regular buttons + d pad + 2 analog sticks + 2 analog stick buttons to properly map. All that's missing is a link to buy the 360 controller for Windows.
3. Immediate 1.01 update is large.
4. Game starts.
5. Black screen.
6. Wait.
7. ESRB online blah blah snowy Ubi logo.
8. Black screen. CPU cycles being used.

Final verdict: Literally unplayable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

It's a fun game, but it's no Skate. The gameplay is more arcade than simulation, but not as bad as SSX or Amped. It passes the time, and in my opinion, worth buying. Hopefully Stoked will be more realistic.

7 out of 10


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Changing resolution makes no difference. Changed to windowed mode. Game attempted to run fullscreen.



> Looks like crap on Intel Core2Duo 8600, 4GB Ram, XFX 8800GT. Graphics settings on any level are horrible. Background Textures Flash. Computer plays FarCry2, Crysis, and Dead Space Flawlessly on Highest settings.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Mooz said:


> SWS is fun if you play with friends online. It's a decent time killer single player until something else (stoked) comes out.
> 
> Overall it's entertaining and worth a play. If you have a 360, play it online with your buddies for lots of laughs.


I've been having a ton of trouble getting any of the challenges nailed down because of other online players...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

when is the Stoked release date?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

zakk said:


> I've been having a ton of trouble getting any of the challenges nailed down because of other online players...


I really only play online with folks I know like Dan. Fuck randoms


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I just got the game today for Wii as a Christmas present. My mom sent it to me. This version works with the balance board that we got from my mother-in-law so I hope that will make it a little more fun. There is a snowboard mini game that comes with the balance board and it's pretty cool. I'm hoping the balance board will make this game fun. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> when is the Stoked release date?


I read a press release from Destineer a couple days ago stating that Stoked is set for a January 20, 2009 release.

Check it out:

Stoked 360 Blog


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Heh, I just got through playing SW on my Wii balance board. Pretty fun. You guys should definitely get this game with a balance board if you're planning on getting it. Lots of fun. 

I was hoping there would be some freeride areas and some licensed gear you could buy and maybe make your own boarder. Doesn't seem that is the case, which is disappointing. :dunno:


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Andi said:


> I read a press release from Destineer a couple days ago stating that Stoked is set for a January 20, 2009 release.
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> Stoked 360 Blog


awesome, I'm gonna wait for this one. I was screwing around with SW at Gamestop last night and it's cool but definitely too video gamey for my taste. I can definitely see it being fun with the Wii balance board though


----------



## Mexx (Nov 12, 2008)

this game doesn't work on my PC  thats a pity
first it tryes do download some updates, and than it can't install it, because she can't find some kind version number


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

i beat the game on xbox360


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

KC KONG said:


> i beat the game on xbox360












:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

KC KONG said:


> i beat the game on xbox360





Flick Montana said:


> :laugh::thumbsup:



LOL!
haha that made my day haha:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

HAHA....ya hte games ok but not that great.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

ive had it for a couple weeks and so far haven't played it much, i find it kinda boring and would much rather play super mario on my 64


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

ya just that fact that you had the time to look up a cookie and post it was gay.:dunno:


----------



## Felice (Jul 3, 2008)

Quite disappointed really; we purchased a Wii console so we could run the game. We hoped it would be a little more instructional in nature. Not being 'gamers' we really did not know what to expect. We did try it though but as both my partner and I ride right foot forward (goofy), there was no way to configure the game settings to this alternate stance.

Forty percent of riders are goofy. Hard to believe Quebec based UBISOFT missed something so fundamental in their programming and design.

Just our thoughts...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

KC KONG said:


> ya just that fact that you had the time to look up a cookie and post it was gay.:dunno:


Because it's so hard to hit my Google shortcut and type in "cookie"? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Felice said:


> Quite disappointed really; we purchased a Wii console so we could run the game. We hoped it would be a little more instructional in nature. Not being 'gamers' we really did not know what to expect. We did try it though but as both my partner and I ride right foot forward (goofy), there was no way to configure the game settings to this alternate stance.
> 
> Forty percent of riders are goofy. Hard to believe Quebec based UBISOFT missed something so fundamental in their programming and design.
> 
> Just our thoughts...


Sounds like a great opportunity to learn switch.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Is that true?! You can't set it up to ride goofy? That's so lame, I was looking forward to buying it for wii, but if I have to ride switch on it all the time I don't see the point.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Plus, if you land switch, the actual balance board doesn't move so you're boarding backwards. Very awkward.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Plus, if you land switch, the actual balance board doesn't move so you're boarding backwards. Very awkward.


Turn around


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Its the sickest game around.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i am playing it on ps3 in between call of duty WaW

i like playing it.. not really challenging and gives my mind a break every now and then.. it is beytter to play with friends onlie though cause you can BS and talk


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone downloaded the Glamour Pack Add-In and can tell us what's included?

All I can fin on the net is there will be such and scuh number of boards, bindings, jackets etc. but I'd like to know if it's genuine kit or whether it's just more lame Ubisoft made up stuff.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It's going to be more made up crap. Which is irritating. I suppose it would be too expensive to use all the major brands in the game. :dunno:


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i agree.. it would be nice to be able to ride in the game with one of the boards or bindings i actualy own... they could make it more like gran turismo where depending on what you choose actually does effect how it rides.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> It's going to be more made up crap. Which is irritating. I suppose it would be too expensive to use all the major brands in the game. :dunno:


Ahh, that sucks, I would like to get my own board but hey ho'

I downloaded one of the other mountains, think it was the mile high one or something like that ... really fast park type mountain but it's pretty short, you can get some huge speed and points on it, 'specially when you got the focus powers enabled. Not many comps included though.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Just picked up the Target special edition for PS3 on sale for $39.99. The Target edition has another mountain and additional challenges I guess. After the reviews, I wasn't going to buy it at full price of $59.99 but the sale price is good enough to buy it and dick around with. I don't expect it to be a simulator nor a challenge laden skill game but just some mindless fun. Gonna play it now.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah I was thinkin about gettin it for PS3 in that special verson. Mostly because PS3 has free online game play...let us know how you like it on ps3


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't get me wrong. It IS fun. It just might not appeal to someone until the snowboarding season is over. I haven't played it since last summer.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

its cool to pay around on... the game itself isnt hard to just freeride so i like having a game that i can mindlessly and effortlessly roll around and do cool shit on.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, I've put a couple of hours into the game. It's pretty mindless fun...I'm one coin away from unlocking the Target mountain. I don't regret buying it...maybe it'll keep me occupied while I wean myself from the end of the season and maybe it'll get me further stoked as we approach next season.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL I don't know if anyone still cares but unlocking the Target mountain was a bit more annoying than just picking up coins. After getting the three coins you get to talk to Shaun who has a couple of challenges on the Target mountain. You get to complete the challenges as Shaun White...so you get sick air and speed and almost unflappable control. The first challenge is to get a minimum score off a big jump, bowl and some jibs...this was easy. The next part to unlock the mountain (to be able to select it anytime like the other mountains) is to complete 1080's off six different marked locations. This was annoying because if you fail to do a 1080 you have to try again...I don't know how many times I would freeride all the way down just to get on the lift to take me back. Got so tired of it that I would miss the jump, take off my bindings and then walk my ass up to the start point for the jump I missed. Finally accomplished it and the mountain is now unlocked.

The multiplayer game is fun though there aren't many hosted games...at most I'll see like three hosts. There are a multitude of challenges that you can host or be invited to...watch out for betting matches, I wasn't paying attention and lost quite a bit of money. LOL.

There are plenty of challenges to complete in the single player mode still. I'm probably less than 15% complete on the game though I don't know if I could be bothered to go through all of them.

Regardless, I think the $39.99 sale price for the Target Edition is well worth it for me at least. I also downloaded the free Ubisoft pack specifically for the Target Edition.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

the game is kinda fun but gets boring really fast, the story mode is absolutly horrible and fake, you collect coins and get special powers its retarded. The physics in the game are really fake too and there isnt really any good gear in the game, but i guess its fun to mess around with during the summer when your bored


----------



## bkrockwell (May 31, 2009)

I picked up this game a couple days ago. Partly since it's so cheap now, and partly to get me even more psyched before my first snowboard arrives and I head to the mountain for the first time since I was 5.

The game has its flaws, for sure - the physics are highly unrealistic, you can land damn near anything (from any height), and the goals/activities are lacking in variety. But I'm enjoying it. I don't think it'll have the replay value of say, _Skate_ */* _Skate 2_, but it's the best snowboarding game I've played since _1080 Snowboarding_ on N64, so yeah, it's adding to my snowboarding buzz prior to heading to Mt. Ruapehu in July.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

I have this game for PSP and love it...I only am missing 2 crowns in SP.

As for realism, wouldn't really know because Im not too crazy experienced yet (however it appears to border on silly)...but the controls are pretty fluid and you get used to them pretty fast. Objectives are based on all types of riding and since the maps are made for that it provides for a huge level of variability (read: replay factor = high).

There's a lot of stuff to do even in SP...haven't been able to get anyone around me into an MP game to see how that plays. I suspect the PS version is more involved.

All in all its pretty good. I'd recommend it.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

i hope if they do make another game its much muchh better. the game play was okay and fun to dick around with but i want to leave a trail and slash pow and jumping/jibbing was pretty sweet except for landing glitches. stoked was a good game and had great controls but the fact that it was all backcountry with no option to buil jumps kinda sucked. id like to see a good all moutain snow game with controls like ea skate that has backcountry, park, moutain, and some sort of urban setting. having to choose where to put jumps in the backcountry would be fun along with park dlc or something


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

i have played this on ps3 and i have to say. its not that great... The graphics and stuff are good and you can throw snowballs at other people, but it only has something like 5 maps which get pretty boring after a while.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

amped 3 was the funnest snowboard game everrr!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

jibbherr said:


> i hope if they do make another game its much muchh better. the game play was okay and fun to dick around with but i want to leave a trail and slash pow and jumping/jibbing was pretty sweet except for landing glitches. stoked was a good game and had great controls but the fact that it was all backcountry with no option to buil jumps kinda sucked. id like to see a good all moutain snow game with controls like ea skate that has backcountry, park, moutain, and some sort of urban setting. having to choose where to put jumps in the backcountry would be fun along with park dlc or something


Your comment has been forwarded to the Stoked team. Thank you. They are listening to what your saying! And I'll just say this, more is to come quite soon with the game


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Rebel4Liberty said:


> Your comment has been forwarded to the Stoked team. Thank you. They are listening to what your saying! And I'll just say this, more is to come quite soon with the game


What more is supposed to come, and when, and how do you know this ?????????


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I can't tell you now, but just keep watching all this month. I am an insider with Destineer and have direct communication with the Stoked team to relay comments and ideas to them. The guy who made Amped 2 (Tony Chiodo) is part of this and its going back in the direction of Amped 2 and beyond. So, needless to say Stoked is just getting started!


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

Rebel4Liberty said:


> Well I can't tell you now, but just keep watching all this month. I am an insider with Destineer and have direct communication with the Stoked team to relay comments and ideas to them. The guy who made Amped 2 (Tony Chiodo) is part of this and its going back in the direction of Amped 2 and beyond. So, needless to say Stoked is just getting started!


you serius?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't BS man! I don't snowboard(tried it) but I used to be a local surfer around sebastian inlet/vero beach, so I am cut from the same cloth. You think they would have someone out there that wasn't..you gotta be kidding yourself!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Rebel4Liberty said:


> Well I can't tell you now, but just keep watching all this month. I am an insider with Destineer and have direct communication with the Stoked team to relay comments and ideas to them. The guy who made Amped 2 (Tony Chiodo) is part of this and its going back in the direction of Amped 2 and beyond. So, needless to say Stoked is just getting started!


Well if you do give info to them, then can i give you some advice on the game. You dont have to listen but i think the game would be way better if they worked on how the snowboarder in the game moves cause when hes jumping and spinning in the air it looks retarded, and they could also make the jibbing in the game way better, pretty much they should make stoked more like skate 2 with its realism, and they should definitly add better clothing, and better mountains, like add in terrain parks and maybe urban snowboarding if they can incorporate that somehow cause it would be sick. The only really goood thing in stoked was the weather but the gameplay and career were really dissapointing, and im not trying to be a dickhead, i would just like someone to make a good snowboarding game cause there has never been a good one yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

technine42 said:


> Well if you do give info to them, then can i give you some advice on the game. You dont have to listen but i think the game would be way better if they worked on how the snowboarder in the game moves cause when hes jumping and spinning in the air it looks retarded, and they could also make the jibbing in the game way better, pretty much they should make stoked more like skate 2 with its realism, and they should definitly add better clothing, and better mountains, like add in terrain parks and maybe urban snowboarding if they can incorporate that somehow cause it would be sick. The only really goood thing in stoked was the weather but the gameplay and career were really dissapointing, and im not trying to be a dickhead, i would just like someone to make a good snowboarding game cause there has never been a good one yet.


Your entire msg will be forwarded to them. They will read every word you just said. I know exactly what you mean, the physics need quite bit of an overhaul, yes I KNOW and WANT the park are/park objects. Urban snowboarding, nice touch and I like it. Amped 2 had the snowskate which was neat and different to play. 

Yes I have told them about the jibbing too, needs better balance for tail and nose slides and its missing 50-50/boardslide/tail/nose press spins too. There is no offence taken. Its good to be direct and this will make the game better when your like this. 

I know Amped 1 and 2 was about its good as it got, and even they had some minor issues, but the goal is here to make what everyone is going to enjoy and not be bored of it quickly. A game you want to keep coming back to perfect that trick or grind. Trust me I want the same things as everyone else. This is why I am with them to get it accomplished


----------

